# Playing w/ my pup



## C.R.D (Mar 29, 2006)

There was no sun out, so these were not great, but the first one is pretty funny, the others just snap shots.
1.





2.




3.




4.


----------



## kristyiclaremore (Mar 29, 2006)

wow these are great I wish I could get some good ones of my pup. He wont sit still long enough


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2006)

That first one is hysterical - very funny!! Looks like he(?) is quite a little character!

Rob


----------



## nymtber (Mar 30, 2006)

nice pics, i love boston terriers, they are such high-energy dogs...only downfall is its hard to wear them out lol. 

i like the expression in #1


----------



## Alison (Mar 30, 2006)

What an adorable dog!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2006)

The first one is great...with the sharp face, blurry feet and the trail of leaves kicked up.  

I also like the 3rd one.


----------



## C.R.D (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. This seems to be a very friendly forum.


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

ohhh wonderful! And they are definitely not snapshots! great dog portraits!


----------



## kemplefan (Mar 30, 2006)

i love number two realy cute dog, why is this a blooper


----------



## woodsac (Mar 30, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> The first one is great...with the sharp face, blurry feet and the trail of leaves kicked up.
> 
> I also like the 3rd one.


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## virenko (Apr 1, 2006)

I totally love #3! 4 is great to


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 5, 2006)

#1 is hilarious...  nice capture of that facial expression.  i like 3 and 4 too!  nice shots... i wish i had taken more of my Riley when she was a puppy...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 5, 2006)

That was a really enjoyable series! Like 'em all.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 5, 2006)

So cuuuuute, I love the third one....


----------



## jweebo2004 (Apr 26, 2006)

*I love the first one!  He looks like he could run circles around ya all day.  The other 2 are really nice portrait shots.  Good job!*


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2006)

Not one of these are "just snapshots", they all are some very good dog portraits ... with the first really standing out from the rest by the motion blur. And what fascinates me most about that one are a) his expression and b) the stirred up leaves in his path! Too funny!

And let me stress again that 2 and 3 are wonderful dog portraits. Far from being "just snapshots".


----------



## HolyMoly (Apr 28, 2006)

Hahha I love the first one, so funny. Third one is nice too.


----------

